# My camp chopper



## Brain M (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's a knife I made for myself this for an upcoming camping trip our family is going to be taking soon. It's 01 with differential tempering. Scales are stabilized spalted hackberry. I etched the blade in ferric chloride and then did a little finishing to get it to look like an old patina'ed shotgun.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's the pics that wouldn't post

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks like a good chopper.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 2, 2016)

Eso far it's made it though a bunch of fire wood. It has an OAL of 13" and a blade length of 8". 3/16" blade thickness


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice job Brian. You got a pretty dark etch on that! What did you do to prep the steel prior to etching? Anything special?


----------



## Brain M (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, I polished it to a dull polish and etched. It didn't look as dark as I wanted it so I polished it again with a compound to remove some of the ferric chloride etch. I cleaned it very softly with some acetone but made sure to leave some of the polish behind then used gun blue. It left it with different light and dark greys, browns and some dark greens. Like your grandfather's old neglected shotgun. Unfortunately the patina doesn't show up in pictures very well.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

I love it...used 01 myself for a tanto that i etched too, not as dark as yours but I like the idea about making it look like Grandpa's old shotgun.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah. I really like the old beaten up and used look along with the hand forged look myself. Knowing that they look old but are brand new is kinda neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Very cool...indeed it is.


----------

